# health insurance for expats infertility treatments



## laura_cb (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi everybody.


My husband might be sent to spain for one year next year and I will follow him.
AFAIK we will be entitled to the usual spanish health insurance coverage while being there.
At the moment we're in the process of trying to conceive a second child and, as with our daughter, we need fertility treatments. If necessary, we would like to proceed with the treatments while being in Spain.
Does anybody know if/how infertility is covered by the spanish health insurance?

thanks

Laura


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

laura_cb said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> 
> My husband might be sent to spain for one year next year and I will follow him.
> ...


Hi Laura 

Im afraid I cant answer your question - its not something we have been asked before I dont think  and Im not even sure who you could contact to ask ... I will see if I can find anything for you that may help and will post anything I can find on here ...

Sue :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I kept looking at this post and thinking I wouldnt even know how to find the answer out. however, I'll bet Tallulah or Caz1 would know, they both seem to have hidden resources for these kinda questions LOL Maybe if they pop in later on...............???????????

Jo xxx


----------



## laura_cb (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for trying! 
I have looked for this information in the website of the government but could not find anything specific... 
Let's see if anybody knows...

Laura


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

laura_cb said:


> Thank you for trying!
> I have looked for this information in the website of the government but could not find anything specific...
> Let's see if anybody knows...
> 
> Laura


fingers crossed!!! I've gotta friend who may know, so if I speak to her later, I'll ask her too! Finding the answer to this could become the "forum mission of the day" LOL So if you do find anything out yourself, let us know!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've just googled it in Spanish & only come up with private clinics



I'll have another go later when I have a bit more time


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Found this link on Babycentre, but it's in Spanish....

Introducción a los tratamientos de fertilidad

It details information on costs - roughly 6,000 euros - and mentions that you should check in depth to your insurance policy, who although may not cover it entirely (if at all) you will probably have to pay some.

If I were you, I'd book an appointment with your GP who would be able to put you in touch with a recommended clinic for this (you have to be wary of those guaranteeing success, of course, and return of money if unsuccessful). You never know, depending on where you are, they may be in a position to sponsor part of your treatment. 

If you have difficulties with any of the Spanish on the link, let us know.


Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

And unfortunately this blog, (again in Spanish - sorry - but it's the info for the natives!!) which basically comments that seguridad social don't pay for fertility treatment....

La seguridad social y los tratamiento de infertilidad : Foro enFemenino


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

And one more Laura lol!! This details an insurance company called Cisne (together with contact details) which provides cover for fertility treatments (although it does say that it won't cover fertility treatment in cases of endometriosis).

pruebas fertilidad


----------



## laura_cb (Oct 14, 2009)

thank you for your help.
I have googled "Seguridad social fertilitdad" and found out that the SS pays for all costs of fertility treatments but the waiting list seem very long (2 years!?!?). BTW: you can get your tretment paid if you are between 25 and 40 yrs. old.
Many patients decide for private clinics and apparently in some cases one can at least get the meds paid (they can easily cost 1000€), but i am not sure in which cases. I found something about "centros homologados", co clue---one says it's different according to which community you live in
Apparently the waiting list is long if you need IVF but not so long (or there is none) if you only need IUI
I wanted to post the URL, but I am not allowed yet :-(

if anybody find more, please post!

Laura


----------



## laura_cb (Oct 14, 2009)

I am also wondering whether we would really be on a waiting list since I will be insured through my European Health Card, meaning that they would probably charge my German insurance.... 
I guess we'll have to check this on site....

Laura


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, I've had a look at that - however, apart from the waiting lists, when you are eventually seen its round upon round of tests it appears with a lot of women being treated with something judged as "appropriate to their case" (take that with a pinch of salt) and a lot with negative results after all that waiting. It appears Valencia is good as it has one of the best IVI clinics. A lot of them appear to be going down the private route for fertility treatments though (pretty much as you would expect in the UK with this scenario).


----------



## laura_cb (Oct 14, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Yes, I've had a look at that - however, apart from the waiting lists, when you are eventually seen its round upon round of tests it appears with a lot of women being treated with something judged as "appropriate to their case" (take that with a pinch of salt) and a lot with negative results after all that waiting. It appears Valencia is good as it has one of the best IVI clinics. A lot of them appear to be going down the private route for fertility treatments though (pretty much as you would expect in the UK with this scenario).


Actually we won't need much testing: We already have a DX and our file from the TX for our daughter. Our RE in Germany has reviewed my file and put me straight on injectables when we told him, we're ready for #2. Maybe we're lucky enough and get pg before we move in spring (cross you fingers for us!)
the thing with the negative results, is something you get used to when you need fertility treatments: each cycle you have 10-30% success chance, depending on whether you are doing timed intercourse or IVF. 
All in all is the same crappy situation as almost everywhere... in the UK we would get no help at all since we have a child, in Germany they would pay half of the costs and only for three rounds... I think it's mean to tell people they should wait and see when they come through since time is a huge issue in fertility. In Germany there is no waiting list at all, but also no chance to get the treatments for free.... 
however :focus:: thank you very much for your support! 
Laura


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

laura_cb said:


> Actually we won't need much testing: We already have a DX and our file from the TX for our daughter. Our RE in Germany has reviewed my file and put me straight on injectables when we told him, we're ready for #2. Maybe we're lucky enough and get pg before we move in spring (cross you fingers for us!)
> the thing with the negative results, is something you get used to when you need fertility treatments: each cycle you have 10-30% success chance, depending on whether you are doing timed intercourse or IVF.
> All in all is the same crappy situation as almost everywhere... in the UK we would get no help at all since we have a child, in Germany they would pay half of the costs and only for three rounds... I think it's mean to tell people they should wait and see when they come through since time is a huge issue in fertility. In Germany there is no waiting list at all, but also no chance to get the treatments for free....
> however :focus:: thank you very much for your support!
> Laura


And there was I enjoying my lunch..........


----------



## laura_cb (Oct 14, 2009)

Hombre said:


> And there was I enjoying my lunch..........


 did not mean wasting your break....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't worry about it Laura - you know how squeamish some men are!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

laura_cb said:


> did not mean wasting your break....


Good grief, he shouldnt be reading a thread about fertilization at all, he's a bloke - and certainly not while he's eating! Serves him right LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## laura_cb (Oct 14, 2009)

ok, I see.... 
LOL! 
Won't worry about him then


----------

